# kettle ball



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

after a 16kg kettle ball for ma lady, if any one knows a good site that would be great thanks.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

I got one from here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/16-Kg-Cast-Iron-Kettlebell-Top-Quality-item-/300561624793?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item45fade6ed9

About the best price you're likely to find for a cast-iron kettlebell. Came next day, too!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

DarkTranquility said:


> I got one from here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/16-Kg-Cast-Iron-Kettlebell-Top-Quality-item-/300561624793?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item45fade6ed9
> 
> About the best price you're likely to find for a cast-iron kettlebell. Came next day, too!


Yep, they're good, got one from them myself.

If you want something a bit higher end, Wolverson fitness do excellent kettlebells. Highly recommended.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

By the way, is your missus really strong or something? I doubt she'd be able to do much with a 16kg bell. You need to think about the clean and jerk, clean and press, etc.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

DarkTranquility said:


> By the way, is your missus really strong or something? I doubt she'd be able to do much with a 16kg bell. You need to think about the clean and jerk, clean and press, etc.


i was thinking this....i think that im reasonably decent strength wise and i cracked myself on the head with think it was a 16 or 18 cos i underestimated how diff it was swinging it up there :lol:


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

You'd want two, one for each hand really!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

tell you the truth guys i did say to her are you gonna be able to swing 16kgs about,but she is gonna have a look in the gym tommoz cause she said she is sure that the one she uses is 16kg but thanks guys.


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

stephy said:


> i was thinking this....i think that im reasonably decent strength wise and i cracked myself on the head with think it was a 16 or 18 cos i underestimated how diff it was swinging it up there :lol:


Ouch! lol


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I got mine from wolverson fitness, you get what you pay for and these ones won't break your hands

http://www.wolverson-fitness.co.uk/Cast-Iron-Russian-Kettlebell_ATZIA.aspx


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

my mrs is quite strong and can't use my 16kg for anythin one handed, i'd go with a 12kg


----------



## Matt 1975 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just took ownership of a 24 and 28 kg pair of stainless steel Marcy competition kettlebells from a company called sweatband. After using standard form kettlebells for a while the competition ones are very different but are of a uniform size irrelevant of the weight, just more lead in them. Good grip size and if your lady did move into competition she would already be familiar with the size and shape. Worth looking into which type she may prefer, competition or standard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

wow she must be some lady tee hee x


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^^^^^ ha ha dafty what you doing on here welcome to ukm,and listen to what the guys are saying 16kg is to heavy for you hun lol x


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

ooohhhh ye of little faith x


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

i can still throw you around the bedroom big fella lol x


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Vetran do they have to be new?


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

welcome to ukm vetran mrs. how is the kettlebell fever going?. I'd recommend you to go to a shop where they do pro grade and classic kettlebells and have a feel as they are both different or if you not bothered about competition just go for the classic ones and save cash, up to you. good luck


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

vetrans mrs said:


> i can still throw you around the bedroom big fella lol x


cough get a room cough lol. Jokes but 16kg???? The blokes at my gym so their nakered using a 6kg Kettle but this is a proper keetle class. The girls only use a 4kg or even a 3kg. I guess it depepnds on what exercises ur doing but I use a 16kg dumbell for front raises on the shoulders and im reasonally average on strength. Id say get a 5kg and see how u go or go to a proper class then say u want a 16kg haha


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

A lot of high street sports shops are selling them these days, just go in and pick a few up to give you a good idea of what 16kg feels like, my guess is it might be a little heavy to start with, you want to learn the technique first, welcome mrs vetran


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

grantinerfe said:


> welcome to ukm vetran mrs. how is the kettlebell fever going?. I'd recommend you to go to a shop where they do pro grade and classic kettlebells and have a feel as they are both different or if you not bothered about competition just go for the classic ones and save cash, up to you. good luck


 hi grantinerfe........thanks for the advice but could not wait,i recieved my 16kg bell today now the fun begins


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks ken.... but im all sorted now


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

hello thanks ....... im sorted now went for the 16kg and no exactly what im going to do with it now..........

bosh over vetrans head for doubting me in the 1st place ha ha


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ha ha like to see that,youve got pick it up first hun lol x


----------

